# New build



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

The challenge... to build the head only into a compact enclosure. So, a first attempt at mounting all of the components from two chassis (left pic.) into a single chassis box of the same size as one 13' x 7" x 2" (right pic.).The clincher will be mounting the large transformers and choke...side by each...and aligning them for zero interaction hum. We'll see... yadi..yadi.yadi.









- - - Updated - - -

original circuit design...layout for eyelets / components









- - - Updated - - -

eyelets set......ready for the goodies to be soldered in









- - - Updated - - -

pick one.......any one.........A dog's breakfast , soon to become a tasty treat









- - - Updated - - -

What U see is pretty much all there is in the pre-amp to make the "magic" happen. Low density with a total of 6 gain stages!









- - - Updated - - -

New build.2 valve O/P Mains power transformers and chokes.









- - - Updated - - -

layout for the mains transformer









- - - Updated - - -

Setting up for finding the sweet spot between the mains and output transformers. Headphones plugged into the speaker output , transformers powered up. Listening for hum and moving the output transformer around to find a physical location where hum is no longer present.Finally, monitoring the output with a test meter to zero in on the "sweet spot"









- - - Updated - - -

Because the output transformer had to be laid down to achieve the best orientation, new mounts had to be fabricated. The end goal is zero hum and very low floor noise........gotta' have it!









- - - Updated - - -

Edcor 35 watt Output transformer (courtesy of Mr. Bill Gill) secured in it's new resting place with just enough room to plug in the output tubes.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Starting to mount and connect the pre-amp circuit boards. Left to right we have the output tube bias controls ( one for each tube) and the corresponding meter probe sockets for taking bias readings. Standby switch,mains fuse and mains power switch.


----------



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow!!!
I'm jealous! 
great build

Will you post sound clips?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Wiring completed... and Velcro tabs, a musicians best friend!









- - - Updated - - -


"Mini-Me is now looking for a good home." 
All of the necessary bits and pieces successfully mounted into a single,very compact package.
My main concern about this experimental build was that there would be hum issues due to the close proximity of the transformers in the first high gain, high impedance circuits. I am happy to report that the amplifier is dead quiet with a very low noise floor.









- - - Updated - - -

A new home under construction for "Mini-Me" .Red Cedar, brad nailed and glued.









- - - Updated - - -

Cleats and chassis mounts for a slighty unorthodox design.









- - - Updated - - -

The chassis will be elevated for easy access to the controls with just enough room below for stowing the footswitch and cable.
As well, a cavity off to the side for stowing the 15' A.C. mains cable.









- - - Updated - - -

"Mini-Me" getting measured up for some spanky new duds.









- - - Updated - - -

Off to the cutting room and some Tweed fabric for Mini- Me.









- - - Updated - - -

Tweed fabric glued down.... First sunny day and some orange shellac will be sprayed on to finish this part of the build.









- - - Updated - - -

Spraying top coats, a couple more and then ready for face plate trim.









- - - Updated - - -

Fitting the rough, one piece of walnut for the face trim.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Chassis is in place and ready for face trim.









- - - Updated - - -

First cutout complete.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

A couple of nice old Simpson VU meters liberated from and old Ampex reel to reel many moons ago...I'm thinkin' one of these might look good in Mini-Me's front panel. I'm going to see if I can find an audio souce within the pre-amp to drive this sucker.
A signal to drive the Simpson V.U. meter seems to work nicely from a spare tap on the output transformer and a 100k resistor in series on the hot lead to the meter. Loudtubeamps® : featuring Mini-Me and Mr. Simpson. - YouTube


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Mounting the VU meter and laying out for the "window" in the face trim.









- - - Updated - - -

The finished project. 









- - - Updated - - -

From the rear...fini. When I get a minute, I'll do a quickie vid. Thanks for your interest. Cheers, doug









- - - Updated - - -

"Me" (4 valve o/p) and "Mini-Me" (2 valve o/p) ...2 heads are better than one!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow! What a great thread! Thank you so much!

CONGRATULATIONS on the builds!

You are are one extremely talented fellow...electronics, metal work, woodworking, "covering" (i.e., tweed) and finishing!_

"Headphones plugged into the speaker output , transformers powered up. Listening for hum and moving the output transformer around to find a physical location where hum is no longer present. *Finally, monitoring the output with a test meter to zero in on the "sweet spot.*" "
_
When you get a minute, could you please explain the bolded sentence above. I have read/heard about the use of headphones for determining the positioning of transformers relative to each other. Is testing with a meter an extension of the headphones test or is this to "zero in" on something different "sweet spot". 

Again, congratulations...VERY impressive!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Talent button is missing:sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, and he can play too! Another tour de force from Huntsville's finest.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome build. Would love to hear sound clips!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice work man! Mini & Monster!
Question, what glue are you using for your tweed coverings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That is really cool, thanks for posting the build.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

greco said:


> Wow! What a great thread! Thank you so much!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS on the builds!
> 
> ...


 Hi Dave, Thanks for the comments, much appreciated. Yup,headphones to get me in the ballpark and then the test meter set on A.C .millivolt or (if I have the energy) , I'll pull out an ancient tube powered scope and monitor the output to determine the best location for mounting the transformer. Cheers, doug

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

bzrkrage said:


> Nice work man! Mini & Monster!
> Question, what glue are you using for your tweed coverings?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Thanks for the thumbs - up bzrkrage! I usually use this stuff.......


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I am looking forward to putting a demo vid up for this one, just so I can watch the V.U. meter swing around during playback. 

Mr. Gill has convinced me that I should do a video with me actually playing rather than than simply a recording which has been the easier route in the past.

loudtubeamps - YouTube

So....now I'll have to brush my teeth, make sure the lint is gone from my clothes and get a manicure!
The video recording gear that I have is anything but state of the art so it's definitely going to be about quantity rather than quality.
The audio that I will attempt to sync up with my old Sony Handy cam should give a pretty fair representation of what the amp can deliver..........I'm workin' on it. 
Fun stuff , to be sure.
A comment to Mr.Bill Gill:
Thanks again, my friend and fellow amp builder for sending me a "care" package with the goodies.
The Edcore.......one word that comes to mind about it's quality to reproduce is "peerless".
Driving a pair of EL 34's, the amp sounds awesome.
I will be trying a set of 6550's as well and I suppose the demo vid would be a good time to do an A/B between the different tube types.
Thanks again for all of your generous comments and interest. Cheers, doug


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

*WCGill* 







*Feedback Score 3 (100%)*


Join DateMar 2009LocationMH,ABPosts1,024Post Thanks / Like ​

[h=2]Re: New build[/h]Yeah, and he can play too! Another tour de force from Huntsville's finest.​


www.electroglideamps.com

Shania has left the building.................


----------

